# santa claus makes you go crazy(apparently)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That woman's vocal cords were probably ripped to shreds by the time she got done with that - which, all things considered, is a good thing:googly:


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep that trumps the casts meowing to jungle bells or anything from the Merry Clucking Christmas cd.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it! I'd love to use that audio.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

actually, i was laughing my a$$ of at this! and then my dogs started howling!


----------

